# OH NO! Cracked Brace!



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

First of all, reduce the water level. Less water level means less pressure a tank has to hold. It will hold much longer without center brace at reduced pressure.

The tank may or may not be structurally damaged at current state. A broken brace could or could not have resulted in yanked remaining holding silicone to a dangerous point because some of the joints are forced to withstand what the force they are not made to handle. Inspect carefully and continue to use at own risk if you decide to repair the center brace without dismantling each of the side silicone.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear it Kevin. Are those lights very close to the brace? 

I had an old 55, the brace was cracked right in the middle, so I used a piece of lexan, drilled holes thought the lexan, and brace, and used both plastic auto body panel plugs (12 total), and silicone (probably does nothing for sheering forces). This lasted for over a year before I got some extra money to just replaced the tank. 

If you don't have enough material on the frame side, perhaps you can heat, and bend 1 side down to hold the back to the brace.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

I found a 29 that I can use as a temporary home for the fish so I can drain and inspect/repair the tank. Not sure if I want to mess with moving the plants too at this point. We'll see.

The lights are about 3" above the brace - and they are normal T5's (Coralife's), so not hot. I used to have 2x ODNO T8's, also about 3" up.

I also checked that the tank was still level front-to-back: it is.

The crack looks like a stress - not a melt. 

Also realized that the tank is just nearing 4 years old.

There is a frame all the way around the top, so I assume that is also doing a lot to keep everything together.

Ultimately I should replace it - I even have a line on a used 72 bow right now - it is filled with reef stuff though. I just don't have the option to buy a new 72 bow.


----------



## ralph50 (Oct 20, 2007)

I would contact the LFS and see what they recommend.

If you are a DIYer:
Drain as much water as you can in order to relieve pressure but enough to keep your filters running.

Find a thick ( at least 1/2 inch) piece of acrylic and silicone it to the front and rear glass. Thereby making your own brace

You may/will have to shape it to conform to the shape of the front glass.

Allow to dry and slowly fill.

If the bracing broke towards the middle you could use screws and silicone to bring it together over a piece of acrylic/lexan.

This will work temporarily till you order a new brace.

Do not clamp the tank using metal to glass. I still have furniture rusting form a broken 55 gallon reef tank.


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

my brace broke and I have a peice of steel about 2 inches think bend at the edges. It gets the job done.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't think an acrylic bonds well enough with silicone to hold the tank together. A glass brace might work better... silicone it to the front and back and to the rim/brace. I wouldn't try to fix the existing brace, if it cracked already it might just give in at another spot.

Not sure what is involved in removing the existing frame incl brace and replacing it with a new one. I heard it takes a long time and much effort to remove an existing frame... Might be easier to get a new tank altogether.


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

I broke a brace on my 90 a while back, due to the bottom of the brace being submerged and a CF tube sittting on the top of it (due to cats).

I was on the couch right below the tank, when I heard a thud, saw the side of the tank move about 2 cms and the surface of the tank rock with a wave.

The tank did not give, but the middle did bow a lot. I dropped half the water and replaced the tank as quickly as possible. Scary stuff indeed.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

I'm going to call the LFS tomorrow (closed today). Took some water out, will remove more when I take the fish out.

Pictures of the cracked brace:
Three red arrows point to cracks:

Close-up of the right side:


The brace and rim are one piece - maybe I can get a complete replacement piece. Worth the work compared to the price of a new 72 bow!

Kevin


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a 75 that was given to me with a cracked brace. I got a 3 inch wide 3/8 inch thich piece of glass cut to the width of the inside of the tank (without water in it) and siliconed it in place. Waited 4 or 5 days to let the silicone cure, then filled the tank up. It's been fine ever since. Going on 3 years now and no change in the width of the top of the tank.

How much cuvature is there on that area of a 72 bow? It it is nearly flat I'd say go get a piece of glass cut and install it, you might be able to get them to grind down one end to match the curve of the tank. Make sure the sand all the edges off so you can't cut yourself on the brace.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

After contacting All-Glass (now Aqueon), I was able to get a part number for the entire top frame/brace (it is a one-piece plastic deal). Took that to my LFS and they were able to order it for me - $32 with tax. Should be here next week. I was informed (by the manufacturer) that they just use a few dabs of silicone to hold it onto the top. Hopefully mine will be easy to remove then.

Got most of my fish into a 29-g tank and procured a 20g for the rest of them when I take the tank apart. I think I'll leave the plants in while I work on the brace - just drain the water to the gravel level.

Side note: The LFS said I was like the 3rd person in the last several months to order one for a bowfront tank!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Scary... what if the silicone gives in when the brace goes South...

Hope the rim changing procedure goes smooth... keep us updated.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep us updated on the removal.


----------



## frostby (Sep 22, 2006)

My LFS sold me an upper replacement brace made by all-glass. Only $25. although it was a 90 gallon rectangular.

-See your plantedtank mail for further details....


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

Here it is: How I fixed/replaced the cracked top brace on my 72 bow.

As I mentioned, I was able to order a replacement top (the brace and the frame around the top of the tank are a one-piece plastic part).

My tools for this event:

http://picasaweb.google.com/kevchem0/TankRepair/photo#5159871109430925554

Starting to break the seal of the old silicone (also used the box cutter for this):

http://picasaweb.google.com/kevchem0/TankRepair/photo#5159871139495696642

Finally decided it wasn't coming off in one piece:

http://picasaweb.google.com/kevchem0/TankRepair/photo#5159871139495696642

Some success:

http://picasaweb.google.com/kevchem0/TankRepair/photo#5159871191035304226

Even cracked it getting the pieces off - that silicone sure holds well!

http://picasaweb.google.com/kevchem0/TankRepair/photo#5159871221100075314

Top removed:

http://picasaweb.google.com/kevchem0/TankRepair/photo#5159871238279944514

After a few hours cleaning off old silicone - using the putty knife and finally some 220 grit sandpaper - it did scratch the glass a bit, but the frame will cover it anyway.

http://picasaweb.google.com/kevchem0/TankRepair/photo#5159871259754781010

New top test-fitted then siliconed in place. I didn't overdo it on the silicone - just a bead along the entire top of the glass with a good sized dollop in each corner and the center of the bow and the center of the back glass.

http://picasaweb.google.com/kevchem0/TankRepair/photo#5159871281229617506

Full disclosure: I did all this with about 4" of water plus most of my plants and all of my substrate in the bottom of the tank. Scraping the silicone left quite a mess in there - so I'll be cleaning that up for a while. But I didn't want to remove all my plants and substrate (including root tabs!).

24 hours to cure, then I'll start a slow fill. Hopefully this brace will last more than the 4 years the last one did.

Kevin


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulation's! That's good stuff. Im sure it was a PITA but your hard work paid off.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

Well, I chickened out a little - left the water about 2" below the top. All the fish are back in and happy:

http://picasaweb.google.com/kevchem0/Aquarium01292008/photo#5161056413030439458

Peeking out from the "lair"
http://picasaweb.google.com/kevchem0/Aquarium01292008/photo#5161056460275079746


----------

